# Corona Virus Tracker Updates Philippines/World



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found an interesting link posted on my Facebook today, tracking by region.

https://www.doh.gov.ph/2019-nCoV?fb...Yz8k7mZne0tFX6jzC_gglarRULLncA2fgeVrMJKQLbzGY


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting link on an info chart (can't download it) on comparing the Corona Virus with others.

https://www.popsci.com/story/health/how-diseases-spread/

Another link to who is getting sick https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/03...n-of-coronavirus-risk-by-demographic-factors/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

World tracking Map https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

World Health Organization link for more information and questions: https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

see also https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

COVID‑19 Information & Resources link

https://www.google.com/covid19/


----------

